# Info on horse camping WV & OH



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Both states have some great places to ride and camp. I'm a fan of Ohio 

You can find Ohio info here OHIO STATE HORSE TRAILS


----------



## ahop (Feb 7, 2011)

Trailmeister is a great site- had not stumbled across this website. Thanks!


----------

